# R5 Video Button



## MinoltaSRT101 (Aug 1, 2020)

I shoot very little video, but on the R the video button would use the C3 Custom Shooting settings. I thought I'd be able to set up my new R5 the same way, but when I tried it, C3 is now a photo setup. Does anyone know how to set the parameters used by the video button on the R5? I just want to be able to press one button and know that my basic settings are going to work. Thanks in advance!


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 1, 2020)

MinoltaSRT101 said:


> I shoot very little video, but on the R the video button would use the C3 Custom Shooting settings. I thought I'd be able to set up my new R5 the same way, but when I tried it, C3 is now a photo setup. Does anyone know how to set the parameters used by the video button on the R5? I just want to be able to press one button and know that my basic settings are going to work. Thanks in advance!



The R5 video button uses the C3 custom video mode still, you just need to switch to video mode using mode->info, and set up the C3 video mode, and then it'll use those settings whenever the video button is hit during stills. It's a little confusing because all of the modes are separate for video and photo, so photo custom 1 is different than video custom 1.


----------



## MinoltaSRT101 (Aug 2, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> The R5 video button uses the C3 custom video mode still, you just need to switch to video mode using mode->info, and set up the C3 video mode, and then it'll use those settings whenever the video button is hit during stills. It's a little confusing because all of the modes are separate for video and photo, so photo custom 1 is different than video custom 1.


Gotcha, thanks! I guess it wouldn't be confusing if I hadn't gotten used to how it was done on the Eos R...


----------



## rdickert (Aug 5, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> The R5 video button uses the C3 custom video mode still, you just need to switch to video mode using mode->info, and set up the C3 video mode, and then it'll use those settings whenever the video button is hit during stills. It's a little confusing because all of the modes are separate for video and photo, so photo custom 1 is different than video custom 1.



Thank you for this! I came here looking for this answer. There's a hint when you are shooting (it shows c3 in the viewfinder/liveview while shooting), but I didn't get it. What a very obtuse setting. For that matter switching stills/video modes is pretty unintuitive as well, though muscle memory kicks in pretty fast. This is a useful thing - I'm surprised it won't let you do the opposite: to shoot stills while in video mode.


----------

